# Anyone know how to stop wood from leaking pitch? i'm stumped.



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

hi i'm just wondering if any of you guys know how to stop a wood like fir to stop leaking pitch? Would sealers or boiling make any difference? becuase i have something like 600bft of fir that would be a shame to waste!

thanks


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I've heard that whatever the highest temperature the wood reaches becomes the temperature that pitch will begin to run the next time. in otherwords, a log cut in 50 degree whether will leak pitch if the temp goes above 50. If it were stored for a season with temperatures in the 90s, then it would no longer leak until it reached 90. If it were dried in a kiln and got up to maybe 130?, then it wouldn't leak until it hit 130.

I don't have experience with this, but I'd love to hear someone that could confirm/deny this rumor.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Try sealing it with shellac after wiping it down with turpentine (or another solvent).


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks all. i think i'll give it a try. as for thing about the highest temperature the wood reaches is the temperature it will leak at, that only applies for when it is still part of a log/ board right? or can you do that on an already finished piece?


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I agree with HokieMojo also. Softwood kilns drying construction lumber will reach temps of 220* or more. It dries very fast and also sets the pitch at a temperature that won't gum up saws or other tools. I would guess that heating a finshed piece would set the pitch, but it could possibly cause other damage, depending how hot you go.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

When we paint pine we first cover the knots with a product called Bullseye. Otherwise the knots leak and turn paint, especially white paint yellow.


----------



## dirtclod (Oct 31, 2007)

Your lumber needs to go into a kiln to set the pitch. I think the target temp is 170F. But the operator can fill you in.


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

Red pine picth will set at 160 degrees, but as said before on the hot sunny side of the house with red pine log sidieng it still runs on hot sunny days, go figure, wood does what wood does, is all that can be said about that.

have a great one.


----------

